# Qual der Wahl



## Homie25 (5. Februar 2003)

Hi Leute ich hätte da mal eine Frage und zwar will ich mir eine neue Festplatte zulegen und ich weiß nicht genau ob ich mir das Modell von Samsung SV1204H holen soll, weil die nur 5400 U/Min hat.Ich denke die ist dadurch ein ganzes Stück langsamer als die Konkurenz mit 7200u/min oder? Der Vorteil liegt klar im Preis und in der geringen Geräusch entwicklung!!Hat da jemand praktische Erfahrungen gemacht?? Snogard hier kriegt man die Platte ziemlich günstig


----------



## Alien3000lu (5. Februar 2003)

*Also...*

...ich persönlich würde mir eine mit 7200 nehmen, der Geschwindigkeit wegen. Aber wenn dir die Ruh oder der Preis wichtiger sind, nimm die Samsung. Mein PC mach sowieso schon soviel lärm, das ich die Platte nicht hören würde. LOL

Also,


----------



## Homie25 (5. Februar 2003)

Ich persönlich glaube, dass die Platte eine nicht viel schlechtetre Trabsferrate hat als die anderen mit 7200 aber das weiß ich nicht genau im Schnitt sind es 5 MB weniger!Das ist doch nicht die welt oder?


----------



## Alien3000lu (5. Februar 2003)

*Ja...*

das stimmt, aber ich hab halt nur meine Meinung dazu geäusert. Oder warte bis Serial-ATA kommt , dann nimmst du dir so eine. An sich muss man schon auf solch kleine Sachen gucken, da man sonnst nie fertig werden würde.

Man muss sich auch anpassen an das was man damit vorhat. Wenn mann vie drauf zugreift, ist eine kleinere Geschwindigkeit an sich besser, um schneller zu sein, aber wenn man grosse mengen transferiert, ist eine hohe Geschwindigkeit gut.

Hitachi hat nun auch eine 15000 auf SCSI in Arbeit.

Also je nach gebrauch auswählen.


----------



## Homie25 (5. Februar 2003)

Alien3000L Glaubst du das die Performanceeinbußen merklich sind?Die Vorteile leigen natürlich klar auf der Hand aber ich habe Angst jetzt einen Fehlgriff zu machen!!


----------



## Paule (11. Februar 2003)

also würde auch eher zu den 7200er platten tendieren...
es kommt halt drauf an, was du achen willst...
wenn du nur office kram und so machen willst , würde ich dir ne 5400er empfehlen , die schön leise und billig ist
wenn du aber spiele , oder anspruchsvollere programme benutzt , die größere datenmengen verursachen oder beanspruchen, dann würde ich dir eher zu 7200er platten raten...


----------



## RavenHawk (11. Februar 2003)

Hi, 
also angeblich sollen 5400er ja länger halten. Meine erste war eine Samsung mit 5400. Die ist aber schon nach einem Jahr kaputt gegangen. Nun bin ich stolzer Besitzer einer Maxtor mit 7200. Ich bin top zufrieden. 

PS.: "7200" hört sich irgendwie auch besser an, finde ich. :|


----------



## Paule (11. Februar 2003)

lol  das ist auch ne sache...
wenn ich ne 15000er hätte , hach , das hört sich erstma gut an


----------



## El_Schubi (12. Februar 2003)

"sollen nur 5mb sein" <<< ich glaub nicht das das stimmt! habt ihr schon mal nen festplattendatenübertragunstest gemacht?
es heißt ja immer udma100 = 100mb/s, ja vonwegen ! eine udma100 festplatte überträgt ca. 10mb/s. bei 5mb weniger wäre das die hälfte. die 100mb sind nur ein theoretische möglicher wert. 
wer mir nicht glaubt kann mal in dem in winskpro integrierten diagnoseprogramm seine festplattenleistung z.b. beim kopieren/videoschnitt anschaun. 
für die die'S nicht wissen, einfach den angezeigten bytewert 2mal durch 1024 teilen, dann habt ihr mb, und dann nicht erschrecken *G*

achja und zu serial ata: achtung da ist tcpa drin, infos auch im smalltalk forum...


----------



## dfd1 (12. Februar 2003)

Ich hatte schon beide Sorten von HDs im Betrieb (5400 und 7200). Einen Lärmunterschied habe ich nicht wirklich bemerkt.

Aber da ich viel Graphisches mache und manchmal auch Game ist die 7200 für mich besser geeignet.


----------



## Grimreaper (12. Februar 2003)

Ich hab eine 5400 von Seagate und eine 7200 von Maxtor drinne. Die 7200 ist nicht nur schneller, sondern auch gleich laut oder ein bischen leiser. Das liegt daran, dass sie  im Gegensatz zur Seagate-Platte gleich gedämmt ist.

mfg Grimreaper


----------

